# Best Hairstyles By Body Type: Tall, Petite, Curvy or Busty (PT 2 of 10)



## Aprill (Jul 10, 2007)

Cute &amp; Petite? Don't Let Hair Get Too Long

Super long hair can dwarf a tiny body. You risk appearing like one of those pageant kids. You know the ones? The 8-year-olds with extensions?

Agree or dont agree guys?


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 10, 2007)

agree


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 10, 2007)

agree


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 10, 2007)

def. agree


----------



## katnahat (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep, agree.

Not too long ago I had my stylist cut my rather long hair. At first it was weird. I've not had short hair since I was 16. I'm 5'2". I'm beginning to think the short cut is a better look for me.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 11, 2007)

Agree. Whenever I use my long extensions I tend to end up with a ponytail.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 11, 2007)

agree!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 11, 2007)

agree


----------



## luxotika (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't agree. I am 5'3 and my hair is about 5 inches from my waist and it looks hotter than hell! Maybe they are talking about hair that is to the back of their knees or something.


----------



## Amber-126 (Jul 11, 2007)

What do you consider petite?


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 11, 2007)

I would agree. Then the petite girls aren't covered by their hair. This is obviously a general statement. There may be some people that can still pull off the long hair.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 11, 2007)

Traditionally petites are anyone shorter than 5'4.

I don't know. For most people this is probably true. I've never seen a celebrity in person, but Jessica Sipson is 5'3 and has had some pretty long extensions that looked great on her.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/o/G/haircolor.JPGCute &amp; Petite? Don't Let Hair Get Too Long

Super long hair can dwarf a tiny body. You risk appearing like one of those pageant kids. You know the ones? The 8-year-olds with extensions?

Agree or dont agree guys?





Vehemently disagree.

I shall continue to grow my hair down to my tail bone and run risk of look like an 8 year old pageant kid -surely the way I dress, style my hair, assert and carry my self suggests that I am older than 8. I also don't know any 8 year olds that 5'2" and have 10C breast like myself, but then I don't know many 8 year olds, so for all I know they could all be just like that except for the handful I know.

If it sounds like I'm over re-acting, it's because this post rubbed me up the wrong way on the wrong day.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KrazyPhish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Vehemently disagree.

I shall continue to grow my hair down to my tail bone and run risk of look like an 8 year old pageant kid -surely the way I dress, style my hair, assert and carry my self suggests that I am older than 8. I also don't know any 8 year olds that 5'2" and have 10C breast like myself, but then I don't know many 8 year olds, so for all I know they could all be just like that except for the handful I know.

If it sounds like I'm over re-acting, it's because this post rubbed me up the wrong way on the wrong day.

This is just an article, this is not saying how it is and no one is saying that you in particular look like an 8 year old. There is no reason that opinion that is not directly aimed at you should rub you any which way.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 12, 2007)

I agree that sometimes long hair can be too overwelming on a really petite person.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is just an article, this is not saying how it is and no one is saying that you in particular look like an 8 year old. There is no reason that opinion that is not directly aimed at you should rub you any which way. You asked the question "agree or disagree?".
The article makes me the assumption that having a tiny frame means you will be infantilized by others. Am I the only one that thinks that's silly?


----------



## NatalieRose (Jul 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KrazyPhish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You asked the question "agree or disagree?".
The article makes me the assumption that having a tiny frame means you will be infantilized by others. Am I the only one that thinks that's silly?

no, i think it's silly too.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2007)

Well i'm like 5'2".. but I've never ever seen an 8 yr old pageant girl with size 30F boobs and a booty...





So i will just continue wearing my hair long.. haha

idk.. i guess super long hair might be a bit overwhelming on some very tiny girls.. who are not only short.. but also don't have much weight to them.. and then a big head of long hair..


----------



## magosienne (Jul 13, 2007)

i agree, though i'm also sure some people can pull it off.


----------

